# Was haltet´s Ihr von dieser Zusammenstellung?



## Bond007 (26. Juli 2006)

Servus & Morg´n miteinander!  

Nachdem ich mir eigentlich schon ein sehr schönes Bike (siehe Signatur) fest
hab reservieren lassen (hab aber noch keine Kaufzusage getätigt!), fand ich
gestern im Internet ein ebenfalls äußerst schönes und in meinen Augen mit tollen Komponenten bestücktes Rocky Mountain _Slayer 70_ - da wollt ich
Euch Freaks mal um kurze Meinung bzw. Stellungnahme fragen:

*Rocky Mountain Slayer 70*
*Farbe: schwarz/silber*
*Zustand: NEU inkl. 3 Jahre Garantie auf Rahmen*

Ausstattung:
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber 04 Freeride SL
Dämpfer: Fox Float RL  
Kurbel: Shimano XT  
Werfer: Shimano XT  
Umwerfer: Shimano XT  
Schalthebel: Shimano XT 
Ritzelpaket: Shimano 
Kette: Shimano 
Bremse: Formula - Disc 200 mm (hi & vo) 
Reifen: Schwalbe Black Jack Light - 26 x 2.1 
Pedale: Shimano PD M505  
Sattel: Selle Italia Signg  
Vorbau: Race Face Prodigy Forged  
Sattelstütze: Race Face Diabolus  
Lenker: Race Face Low Riser Carbon  
Gewicht: 13,4 Kg  

Einzig allein vom *Baujahr* bin ich unschlüssig, hab dem Anbieter zwar noch gestern Nacht eine Mail geschickt, gehe aber davon aus, das es eines
aus ´04 oder ´05 ist, da die Dämpferpositionierung noch unterhalb des Haupt-
Rahmens liegt, im Gegensatz zu den aktuellen Modellen...wäre mir aber pers.
egal.   

Bin auf Eure Antworten gespannt und sag schon mal *MERCE* im Voraus!


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Juli 2006)

Slayer 70 - Schwarz-Silber. Das sollte auf jeden Fall ein 04er oder 05er Slayer sein. 

Der Unterschied zum aktuellen Slayer ist nicht nur die Dampferposition, sondern die Entscheidung ob Du mehr ein All-Mountian oder Enduro-Bike willst. 
Slayer bis 05 = All-Mountain
Slayer ab 06 = Enduro 

Die Teile sind ok, wenn ich mir persÃ¶nlich das Bike etwas anders aufbauen wÃ¼rde. Statt der Mazochi eher eine Fox und bei der Reifenwahl wÃ¼rde ich eher was rubusteres nehmen. Ist aber Geschmacksache.

Der Preis sollte nicht sehr weit Ã¼ber 3000 â¬ liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## numinisflo (26. Juli 2006)

Ich persönlich finde auch das "alte" Slayer extrem schön. Wenn du sagst, dass es sich bei dem von dir beschriebenen Slayer um eines mit dem Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr handelt, ist dies sicher nicht das aktuelle Modell.
Das 2004er Slayer 70 war schwarz mit ein wenig silber.

Hier kannst du dir alle Modelljahrgänge genau ansehen:

ROCKY MOUNTAIN HOMEPAGE


FLO


----------



## Ani (26. Juli 2006)

also das slayer04 ist ja nicht wirklich schwarz-silber, sondern sehr viel schwarz mit n ganz bissel silber 
die slayer05 cult edition sieht übrigens fast genau so aus, ein unterschied ist, dass beim 05 die 70 des schriftzugs ausgefüllt ist und beim 04 nicht.

etwas seltsam an dem bike ist ist die Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber 04 Freeride SL. ich mein ich hab keine ahnung wieviel federweg die hat aber FR hört sich bei mir so an nach 160 an oder mehr, und die würd aber nicht wirklich in die rahmengeometrie passen. 

ansonsten ist das cube natürlich ein geiles teil, ich hatte selber überlegt es zu kaufen (wenn dann aber in gold aber cube ist ja mit der auslieferung nicht vorran gekommen...
ich weiß ja nicht was das rm kosten soll, aber das cube dürfte ja glaub ich um die 2400euro kosten, ich nehme als mal an, dass du da noch was sparen würdest.
beim slayer hättest du natürlich ein wesentlich kultigers bikes als beim "von der stange" cube, aber davon fährt man ja noch nicht besser ;-) nimm einfach dass was dir  besser gefällt. 
solltest du das slayer wählen lass dich nicht übers ohr hauen, wenn der rahmen schon 2 jahre alt ist muss es dafür n netten rabatt geben, auch wenn er noch nie gefahren wurde.


----------



## soederbohm (26. Juli 2006)

Die 04er Z1 FR SL hat 130mm, geht also für den Rahmen in Ordnung.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Bond007 (26. Juli 2006)

*@All:* Also erstmal ganz herzlichen Dank für Eure Anregungen, Tip´s & Co.!  
Ich selbst hab´s mir natürlich in dieser Aufführung *nicht* zusammengebastelt, hab ich gestern so im Internet gefunden (Quelle lass ich
erstmal offen ). 
Der Preis liegt bei *2.900,--* , allerdings mit dem Hinweis, das man dem
Verkäufer auch einen *Preisvorschlag* geben kann, was ich natürlich ausprobieren werde.  
Im Vergleich zum Cube wär das Slayer schon eine Wucht, fährt schließlich nicht ein Jede/r durch die Lande und wär sowas ähnliches wie mein Ex-Scott.
 
Die Ausstattung wäre für mich für´n Anfang in jedem Fall okay, ganz vielleicht
mal in absehbarer Zeit das eine oder andere...aber hierfür bräucht ich dann eh
erst wieder was Flüssig´s!  
Werd´s mir die nächsten paar Tage noch überlegen - wäre nur noch das 1
Exemplar vorhanden, daher sollt ich´s net allzu lang hinauszögern.


*UPDATE um 13:15:*
Hab eine Antwort bzgl. der Saison vom Anbieter erhalten, ist eines aus *2004* !!!


----------



## numinisflo (26. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> *UPDATE um 13:15:*
> Hab eine Antwort bzgl. der Saison vom Anbieter erhalten, ist eines aus *2004* !!!




Sagte ich doch
Dies ist in meinen Augen die schönste Lackierung, welche das "alte" Slayer je gehabt hat! Sieht ja auch der Cult-Lackierung des aktuellen Slayer sehr ähnlich.
Ich finde auch das Stereo ein sehr geiles Bike, aber wenn das Geld nicht so die Rolle spielt, würde ich sicher das wunderschöne Slayer kaufen! Ein geiles Bike!

FLO


----------



## Bond007 (26. Juli 2006)

Und noch ein kurzer Nachtrag, nachdem hier ja einige auf den Anbieter hinaus
wollten, bitte schön, hab ja nix zu verheimlichen:

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=016&item=260010813289&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWA%3AIT&rd=1

Was mich irgendwie doch skeptisch an der Sache macht: Der Anbieter kommt aus der *Steiermark/Austria* - weiß denn einer von Euch zufälligerweise,
wie sich das bei Wartungsarbeiten bzw. Reparaturen auswirkt, könnte es aufgrund dessen Prob´s geben!??


----------



## All-Mountain (26. Juli 2006)

Angebot:
Wenn Du morgen mit zum Isarbiken kommst kannst Du Dich gerne mal auf mein 2005er Slayer draufsetzen. Ich fahre einen 19er-Rahmen.


----------



## Bond007 (26. Juli 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Angebot:
> Wenn Du morgen mit zum Isarbiken kommst kannst Du Dich gerne mal auf mein 2005er Slayer draufsetzen. Ich fahre einen 19er-Rahmen.



Hi *Tom*,
find dein Angebot echt sehr nett, aber leider gibt´s bei mir morg´n einen etwas nicht so angenehmen Tag (meine Oma verstarb überraschenderweise am Montag --> Beerdigung!!!), aber bezügl. der *Rahmengröße* kann ich
folgende Angaben überlassen:
Größe: 1,86 m // Schrittlänge: 86 cm x 0,225 = 19 Zoll - aber lt. Beschreibung
soll der *18"*-Rahmen für die *sportl. ambitionierten Fahrer besser*
sein, für die Tourenfreunde wäre der 19"er besser geeignet!


----------



## boedi (27. Juli 2006)

http://www.s-tec-sports.de/ hat das alte Slayer 70 mit Fox Talas RL und Louise FR für 2500.-  

Solltest du dir das kaufen mag ich für den Tip aber mal fahren, sollten wir uns an der Isar mal über den Weg biken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (27. Juli 2006)

Würde auch eher zu S-Tec tendieren. Habe da schon öfter mal was gekauft und war bis jetzt immer sehr zufrieden. 

Was micht bei dem eBay-Angebot etwas nachdenklich stimmt, ist die Angabe bzgl. der Garantiezeit.
RM gewährt normalerweise mind. 5 Jahre auf den Rahmen (ab Kaufdatum) und nicht nach Herstelldatum. Weiterhin steht da nix von Händler und Rechnung mit Garantieschein.  
Fazit: Bikekauf doch lieber in DE und net bei den Ösis.......

Sonst kann ich Dir nur sagen: Das SLAYER ist einfach nur ein Traumbike !!!


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi *Tom*,
> find dein Angebot echt sehr nett, aber leider gibt´s bei mir morg´n einen etwas nicht so angenehmen Tag (meine Oma verstarb überraschenderweise am Montag --> Beerdigung!!!), aber bezügl. der *Rahmengröße* kann ich
> folgende Angaben überlassen:
> Größe: 1,86 m // Schrittlänge: 86 cm x 0,225 = 19 Zoll - aber lt. Beschreibung
> ...



Also wg. Rahmengröße würde ich an Deiner Stelle eher zum 19"er tendieren. Ich hab ähnliche Körpermaße wie Du und mein 19er ist fast etwas knapp. Ich fahre Touren und gerne technische Trails.

Ansonsten kann ich die Aussage von nrgmac bezühl. Traumbike vollstens bestätigen


----------



## el Lingo (27. Juli 2006)

Ich bin mit 193cm einen 18er gefahren, auch auf Touren bis zu 6h oder 7h. Ohne Probleme. Und ich hatte ne Menge Spaß damit. Also nimm ruhig nen 18er...


----------



## Ani (27. Juli 2006)

mein slayer70 05 ist auch von s-tec, wobei s-tec sozusagen auch "mein händler" ist und ich vor dem kauf 2 mal dort war und mit denen besprochen habe was nun wie montiert wird. gut ist bei denen auf jeden fall, dass man gleichwertige parts beliebig austauschen kann (wenn man jetzt zB lieber x.9 statt xt haben will oder so) nur manchmal klappt das nicht so ganz ;-) statt der geplanten raceface parts bei lenker und sattelstütze hab ich jetzt irgendwie doch richty montiert. nuja, halb so wild. 
außerdem haben die auch recht viele rm sondereditionen (z.B. hab ich das slayer70 05 cult, was schwarz statt blau ist).


----------



## Smithy (27. Juli 2006)

Auch wenn ich voreingenommen bin: nimm das Slayer! Im Gegensatz zum 2006er Modell selbst bei normaler Lungen- und Beinkapazität für alles zu gebrauchen und die Abstriche bergab halten sich im Rahmen.

Bzgl. S-Tec: Habe zwei Rockys dort gekauft, grundsätzlich ok, ein Garantiefall wurde allerdings recht widerwillig abgewickelt. Sprich der Preis für das Gesparte besteht in etwas schlechterem Service. Beste Alternative ist m.M. Radsport Kimmerle, dort sind die Preise ebenfalls fair und der Service ist unschlagbar.

Ich bin 1,78m und fahre einen 18 Zoll-Rahmen. Ich mag schon kleine Rahmen, aber noch kleiner dürfte das Rocky nicht sein, fahre es schon mit langer Stütze und Spacern unterm Vorbau. Ich würde Dir daher eher zum 19-Zöller raten...

Gruß, Smithy


----------



## s.d (27. Juli 2006)

Kann meinen Vorrednern nur recht geben das Slayer ist echt ein super Bike das auch härteren Belastungen standhält. Die Marz. Sl hat glaub ich kein ETA was echt blöd ist wenn du auch bergauf fahren willst sonst ist das ne super Gabel und ETA bringt echt viel und man kann die gabel schnell und sehr weit (30mm Restfederweg) absenken bei der Fox dauert das ald etwas länger und man kann sie nicht so weit absenken.
Das mit der Garantie kann ich mir so erklären das das eben kein Händler ist sondern Privatmann der es eben noch nie gefahren ist da Garantie ab Kaufdatum gilt ist hald schon was abgelaufen. Aber die Garantie gilt dann soweit ich weiß nicht für dich als Zweitkäufer. Bin mir jetzt aber nicht so sicher und ist auch nur ne Vermutung wie es sein könnte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nrgmac (27. Juli 2006)

Ähmmmm....... fahre auch ein 18"...... (bin 1.83 m)

Das 19" war mir etwas zu groß (setze es aber auch als Touren-Enduro und nicht als Kilometerfresser ein). 

Kimmerle ist auch eine TOP-Adresse wenn´s um RM geht.
Habe von Frank und seinem Team auch schon div. Ersatzteile für mein Slayer bezogen und war immer top zufrieden .

Würde Dir aber im Zweifelsfall eine Probefahrt auf beiden Rahmengrößen vorschlagen (sicher ist sicher).

Ich habe mir für längere Touren, ab 70 km aufwärts, einen Syntace VRO montiert und fühle mich daher sauwohl auf dem Bike.

Raceface ist eher eine Geschmacksache als dringend notwendig. Habe da leider keine guten Erfahrungen gesammelt und würde Dir eher zu BIG S oder SRAM raten, aber das muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden.

Viel Spaß beim Slayer´n 

Happy Trails


----------



## Bond007 (27. Juli 2006)

Servus *miteinander* !  
Nachdem nun der nicht so schöne Tag ein Ende genommen hat, will ich Euch die Antwort von dem Ösi-Händler im Wortlaut hier mitteilen:

_Also das mit der Rahmenhöhe dürfte nun ja kein Problem mehr sein. Zu deinen Bedenken zwecks Garantieansprüchen gilt folgendes: Sollte es wirklich einmal Probleme mit dem Rahmen geben so bitte ich dich setz dich mit uns in Verbindung wir regeln alles weitere mit dem Rocky Händler in München. Dieser wird von uns kontaktiert und informiert. Wir als Händler in Österreich kommen jedem Kunden entgegen auch wenn er sein Rad nicht bei uns gekauft hat ! Das Rad ist komplett neu ! Das Rad kostet normal Euro 3.900 wir haben es mit Euro 2900 drinnen. Wenn du möchtest kannst du das Bike auch so bei uns kaufen also nicht über ebay dann könnten wir dir preislich noch etwas entgegenkommen. Nachdem du ohnehin vorhast das Bike mit dem Auto abzuholen. Euro 2750 kann ich dir in diesem Fall anbieten._

Wie ich weiter oben schon gepostet hatte, wäre in meinem Fall der *18"er* Rahmen noch okay, da ich eh mehr der sportl. Fahrer als der Tourer bin.

Vom Preis her würd ich im Falle eines Kaufs noch versuchen, ihn auf *2.700,--* zu drücken, sollte doch noch drin sein, oder!?  

ABER *wie* würdet´s Ihr das o. g. bezügl. der *Garantiesache* sehen - da finde ich, das es den _Knackpunkt_ gibt...?


----------



## All-Mountain (27. Juli 2006)

Das "sportlichen Fahrer" kleinere Rahmen fahren würde ich so nicht stehen lassen. Gerade wenn Du eine eher sportliche Gangart bevorzugst, kann ein zu kleiner Rahmen zur Qual werden. Da sitzt man schnell mal zu zentral auf dem Bike. 
Kleinere Rahmen sind m. E. eher was für Trail Techniker, Dirt Biker etc. Ich kann Dir nur raten beide Rahmengrößen zu fahren und dann zu entscheiden welche Größe passt. Der  "Popometer" ist da sehr zuverlässig.

Wegen der Garantie ist es so, dass Du immer neben der normalen Händlergarantie die direkte Garantie bei Rocky hast. Du kannst normalerweise Dein bike bei jeden x-belibigen Rocky-Händler reklamieren und Garantieansprüche geltend machen. Ich habe zum Beispiel mein Bike, das ich in Nürnberg gekauft habe, über einen Händler in Freising reklamiert. Der zerlegt das Bike, schickt es an Bike-Action und von da gehts nach Kanada und wird neu lackiert Somit dürfte die Ausage des Händlers, dass  Du das Bike bei einem Händler in München auf Garantie reparieren lassen kannst stimmen. Übrigens sitzt der Rocky-Vertrieb für Österreich in Nürnberg 

Der Preis ist super. Den Preis zu drücken funktioniert normalerweise eher nicht. Meist kann man aber beim Kauf eines Neubikes noch jede Menge Zubehör als "Beigabe" raushandeln.


----------



## Ani (27. Juli 2006)

mh, joh garantie auf rahmen ist ja schön, aber was ist mit den anderen teilen?


----------



## Bond007 (28. Juli 2006)

*@All-Mountain:* Einziges Problem mit der Größe - lt. Angabe des Händlers hat dieser nur noch die *18"-Variante* - alle anderen Größen
wären eben nicht mehr verfügbar!   
Das mit der Garantie wäre ja dann sogut wie gelöst - wie das mit den anderen
an dem Bike verbauten Teilen aussieht, kann ich nicht sagen, sorry *Ani*.
  
Ich denke schon, dass der Preis bei *2.700,--* noch erreichbar ist, schließlich will der Händler ja das "letzte" Bike auch verkaufen.


----------



## s.d (28. Juli 2006)

Also wenn du persönlich hinfährst geht evtl noch ein bisschen was oder wie All-Mountain schon gesagt hat das ein oder andre Extra. Was ich bei den Teilen vielleicht noch ändern würde wäre die Diabolus  Sattelstütze weil die passt nicht wirklich zum carbon Lenker da würd ich entweder ne Deus oder eine XY nehmen.


----------



## Bond007 (28. Juli 2006)

Mal sehen, bis dato hab ich aufgrund meiner letzten Anfrage, wie das im Garantiefall nun wirklich ablaufen würde noch keine Antwort erhalten - genau
*das* muß aber in jedem Fall klipp & klar sein, sonst würde ich wohl später alt ausseh´n, wenn die sich weigern irgendwas für mich zu machen.
Und wenn´s an dieser Sache scheitern sollte, hol ich mir dann doch lieber das
Stereo, was mir ebenfalls seeeeeehr gut gefällt!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi *Tom*,
> Größe: 1,86 m // Schrittlänge: 86 cm x 0,225 = 19 Zoll - aber lt. Beschreibung
> soll der *18"*-Rahmen für die *sportl. ambitionierten Fahrer besser*
> sein, für die Tourenfreunde wäre der 19"er besser geeignet!



Nimm Dir einen 19er. Bei einer Schrittlänge von 86 cm bekommst Du mit der Sattelstütze bei einem 18er ein Problem..und es sieht nichts aus ! Es sei denn Du fährst mit dem Bike Dual-Rennen und sowas.........und hast die Stütze eh versenkt.

Gruß RK


----------



## Bond007 (28. Juli 2006)

Wieder ein paar News zu der Thematik:

_Es wäre nur einfacher für dich wenn du uns vorher kurz Bescheid gibts damit es dann wirklich keine Probleme gibt bei deinem Händler in München. Eben um dir den ganzen Stress zu ersparen würden wir vorab mit deinem Händler in München sprechen damit dann im Falle eines Garantieanspruchs alles reibungslos abläuft für dich. Was wir in jedem Fall machen können ist das Bike bei dir abholen lassen und bei uns direkt servicieren. Diese Option hast du sowieso immer._

Mir kommt des alles irgendwie ziehmlich *strange* vor...im Vorfeld hört
bzw. liest sich alles ganz easy an, aber die Skepsis bleibt dennoch in mir, hab
einfach a ungutes Gefühl!   

Wahrscheinlich bleib ich nun doch bei meinem "Ausgangsbike" - dem Stereo -
solang ich jedoch noch keinen Anruf bekomme, wann´s da sein wird, schau ich noch a biss´l in den Bikeforen bzw. -anzeigemärkten.


----------



## numinisflo (29. Juli 2006)

Dann lass uns auf jeden Fall mal hören, für was du dich letztendlich entschieden hast.
Auch wenn ich deine Art des Fahrradkaufens nicht direkt nachvollziehen kann - bei mir ist es immer so gewesen: Ich will genau dieses EINE Bike, da gibt es dann für mich keine Alternative dazu und ich muss genau dieses EINE Bike haben, auch wenn es z. B. aus finanzieller Not doch länger dauert.
Aber die Wege der Menschen sind unergründlich....

Gruß

FLO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (29. Juli 2006)

*@numinisflo:* Dumme Frage von meiner Seite, aber *wie* würdest
Du denn in meinem Fall nun mit diesem Slayer verfahren, würdest Du´s dennoch nehmen und das Risiko eingehen?


----------



## numinisflo (29. Juli 2006)

Das ist einfach nur schwer zu sagen! Aber ich würde mir einfach grundsätzlich versuchen klar zu machen, welches Bike ich denn wirklich, ich meine wirklich, also wirklich und auch wirklich haben möchte, das heißt, welches Bike mir wirklich am besten gefällt...
Dann würde ich im Falle des Slayers genauestens die Serviceoptionen prüfen. 
Bei mir ist so eine Entscheidung meist sehr emotional, mir gefällt ein Bike, dieses will ich haben, da gibt es dann keine Alternativen und ich versuche mir dies auch meist etwas schönzureden und sofern ich dabei keine sonderlichen Nachteile sehe, entscheide ich völlig emotional aus dem Herzen heraus und erfülle mir in solchen Fällen manchmal einen kleinen Traum....

Was meinst du?

FLO


----------



## Bond007 (29. Juli 2006)

*@numinisflo:* Ich seh schon, auf was Du hinauszielst bzw. wie Du dich
da entscheiden würdest...mal seh´n, werd am Montag bei dem einen (gibt lt.
RM-Deutschland nur 1 Händler in MUC) Händler anfragen und das abklären, wenn der mir eine 100%ige, richtige Antwort liefern kann, überleg ich´s mir
evtl. doch noch.


----------



## numinisflo (30. Juli 2006)

Ich will nicht unbedingt meine Liebe bzw. die Bevorzugung eines Rocky Mountain Fahrrads in den Vordergrund stellen, sondern eher meine grundsätzliche, emotionale Betrachtungsweise des Themas als solches! 

Welches Bike gefällt dir denn wirklich am besten?

Wenn es um einen Rocky Händler in München geht, wird es sich wohl um den Radsport Rösch handeln - und wenn es soweit mit der Garantieabwicklung im Ernstfall funktionieren sollte, hättest du gleich einen der besten Bikeshops an der Hand, welche ich jemals betreten habe und deren Service ich jemals selbst genießen durfte!!!

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Bond007 (30. Juli 2006)

Nun, was die Optik vom Rocky und dem Stereo anbelangt - *beide* haben
so ihre Reize, der *Hinterbau* vom Stereo würde mir sogar noch mehr zusagen, da müsste ich bei Rocky wohl zur leider sehr teuren *ETS-X*-Reihe umschwenken, aber die bekommt man noch schwerer als das schon beim
Slayer der Fall ist.   

Den *Rösch* gibt auch meines Wissens RM bei den Händlern als Einzigsten
in München her - ich werde denen eine kurze Mail schicken, worin meine Bedenken zum Kauf des Ösi-Slayers aufgeführt werden...mal seh´n, wie die
sich letztendlich darin äußern werden.


----------



## All-Mountain (30. Juli 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> Den *Rösch* gibt auch meines Wissens RM bei den Händlern als Einzigsten in München her



In München ja, aber bei München, genauer in Haxthausen bei Freising gibt es noch einen kleinen aber feinen Rocky Händler: MT-Sports

Meine Meinung: Ich würde die Finger von dem Ösi-Bike-Lassen, da Dir vermutlich der Rahmen eh zu klein ist. 

Wenn Du allerdings die Augen und ohren offenhälst wirst Du in Deutschland sicher auch fündig werden wenn Du Dir ein Slayer 05 oder ETSX zulegen willst. Schau nur mal z. B. in die Bike-Markt-Seiten der Bike, oder Google-mal nach RM-Bikes...


----------



## Bond007 (31. Juli 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du allerdings die Augen und ohren offenhälst wirst Du in Deutschland sicher auch fündig werden wenn Du Dir ein Slayer 05 oder ETSX zulegen willst. Schau nur mal z. B. in die Bike-Markt-Seiten der Bike, oder Google-mal nach RM-Bikes...



Jo, hab gestern Nachmittag eh schon a biss´l rumgegoogelt, a Freund von mir
hat die BIKE abonniert, wo aktuell leider nix drin is...wenn ich jedoch diese oder nächste Woche an Rocky´s nix finden sollte, werde ich das Cube nehmen, da mich der Händler eh anrufen wird, sobald die restlichen Stereo´s
bei ihm eintreffen.


----------



## Bond007 (31. Juli 2006)

So, kurzer Zwischenbericht - hab einem anderen, *deutschen* Händler
gestern Abend noch eine Anfrage geschickt, welcher auch die ETS-X´s neu u.
gebraucht anbietet...eines davon wäre ein praktisch neues *ETS-X70*
aus 2006, weiß-blau, Avid Juicy 7, Rock Shox Reba U-Turn, SRAM X.0, Maverick Crossmax XL Räder und noch ein paar netten Gimmicks...mal seh´n,
was mir der Händler für einen Preis macht, aufgrund des an mich zugesandten
Fotos, macht das ETS-X einen sehr sehr guten & sauberen Eindruck!!!


----------



## Bayer (1. August 2006)

lass doch mal das foto sehen. BITTE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (1. August 2006)

Bayer schrieb:
			
		

> lass doch mal das foto sehen. BITTE



Werd ich heut Abend nachholen, da ich´s auf meinem Laptop drauf hab.


----------



## Bond007 (2. August 2006)

So, wie gestern Nachmittag versprochen, nachfolgend das Bild des *ETS-X70*:


----------



## All-Mountain (2. August 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> So, kurzer Zwischenbericht - hab einem anderen, *deutschen* Händler
> gestern Abend noch eine Anfrage geschickt, welcher auch die ETS-X´s neu u.
> gebraucht anbietet...eines davon wäre ein praktisch neues *ETS-X70*
> aus 2006, weiß-blau, Avid Juicy 7, Rock Shox Reba U-Turn, SRAM X.0, Maverick Crossmax XL Räder und noch ein paar netten Gimmicks...mal seh´n,
> ...



Vorsicht, wenn man erst mal an den Rocky's Geschmack gefunden hat gefallen einem die ganzen anderen Bikes nicht mehr so recht 
Keine Frage, das Cube ist ein super Bike. Aber ich glaub dich hat der Rocky-Mountain-Suchtfaktor schon erwischt


----------



## Dome_2001 (2. August 2006)

Der Rocky-Sucht-Faktor ist extrem hoch und ansteckend!!!

Eine infektion ist am Anfang kaum zu spühren!!! Aber nach dem ersten Ritt mit einem Rocky bricht die Sucht sehr stark aus!!!


----------



## Bond007 (2. August 2006)

Morg´n wird sich´s dann wohl nach dem Telefonat mim Händler entscheiden,
welcher mir zum weiter oben geposteten Pic (ETS-X70) noch diese paar Infos
hinsichtlich der veränderten Parts gab:

RF Carbon Lowriser Lenker
Rock Shox Revelation 426 U-Turn Pop Lock, weiß
Avid Juicy Seven Bremsen 160mm  (statt XT Dual Control)
X9 Trigger Hebel
XO Carbon Schaltwerk
RF Deus Steuerlager

Wenn mir uns vom Preis dann noch einig werd´n, dann könnt ich wohl bald
stolzer Besitzer eines RM sein...


----------



## s.d (2. August 2006)

Ja dieser Virus ist höchst ansteckend vorsicht! Also falls du eine Probefahrt machen solltest dann hat es dich schon erwischt. Du wirst es auch nicht bereuhen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bond007 (3. August 2006)

Folgendes Rocky bietet mir nun der eine Händler an:

*ETS-X70*
*nagelneu aus der ´06er-Saison - natürlich mit Garantie*
*Farbe: blau-weiss*
*Größe: 19"*
*Preis: 3.350,--*

Ausstattung:

*siehe den Link* -->  http://www.bikes.com/bikes/2006/etsx/etsx-70.aspx

ABER mit folgenden Änderungen:

RF Carbon Lowriser Lenker
Rock Shox Revelation 426 U-Turn Pop Lock, weiß
Avid Juicy Seven Bremsen 160mm (statt XT Dual Control)
X9 Trigger Hebel
XO Carbon Schaltwerk
RF Deus Steuerlager

Okay, preislich geseh´n liegt das ETS-X natürlich weit über dem Stereo liegen,
andererseits sieht das Rocky vom Hinterbau her *verdammt geil* aus.
   

WIE findet´s Ihr denn die *nachträglichen Änderungen* - wären die das Geld wert oder nicht?


----------



## All-Mountain (3. August 2006)

Bond007 schrieb:
			
		

> RF Carbon Lowriser Lenker
> Rock Shox Revelation 426 U-Turn Pop Lock, weiß
> Avid Juicy Seven Bremsen 160mm (statt XT Dual Control)
> X9 Trigger Hebel
> ...



Das ETSX70 wird als Frameset angeboten. Deshalb sind es wohl keine "Änderungen", sondern der Händler hat das Bike nur etwas anders aufgebaut.
Meine Einschätzung im Vergleich zur "Fertig-Bike-Austattung:
Plus:
- X0,X9 SRAM ist einfach die Macht - top 
- Race Face-Komponenten wie das Deus-Headset und der Lowriser gehören einfach an ein Rocky 
Minus:
-Die Rock Shox Gabel reicht wohl von der Performance nicht ganz an die Fox ran (da bin ich aber als Rock Shox-Hasser wohl etwas voreingenommen )
-Die 160er-Scheiben finde ich für ein All-Mountain Bike etwas schmalbrüstig. Dürfte bei Dir als leichter Biker (wenn ich das von unserer Isar-Tour letztes Jahr noch richtig im Hinterkopf habe) noch ok gehen.

Preis? Der Listenpreis liegt bei 4090,- - entscheide selbst...


----------



## Bond007 (3. August 2006)

All-Mountain schrieb:
			
		

> Preis? Der Listenpreis liegt bei 4090,- - entscheide selbst...



So lautet der "kleine" Anzeigentext auf der Händler-site:

Rocky Mountain
ETS-X 70, 19", 2006er Modell, weiß-blau Ahornblatt Design, weiße Rock Shox Reba Gabel, Mavic Crossmax XL Räder, Avid Juicy 7 Bremsen, Sram XO Carbon, *NP 5.000,-* wie neu 
EUR 3.500,- 

Ich werd jetzt mal noch frech anfragen, ob er mir - zumindest für´s Vorderrad - ein *größere Disc* einbauen würde.  
Nun von der *Rock Shox-Gabel* hab ich wiederum nur äußerst Positives
gehört - wobei ich mit der Fox Talas am Genius auch sehr zufrieden war. 

*UPDATE / 14:45:*
Hab *grünes Licht* vom Händler bekommen, würde mir beim Kauf des Bike
die *größere Disc* vorne noch einbauen, Preis bleibt *gleich* !
 
Werde nun noch eine gute Nacht drüber schlafen und morgen meine endgültige Entscheidung fällen!


----------



## s.d (3. August 2006)

Preislich sehr attraktiv. Teile sind auch Top wie die Gabel ist weiß ich nicht mag Rock Shox auch nicht so aber bin sie noch nicht gefahren und RS soll ja wieder ganz brauchbar sein also...


----------



## Xexano (3. August 2006)

Also, ich würde auch eher die Fox Talas bevorzugen statt die Rock Shox. Ich finde einfach die Talas edler...  

Aber sonst kann ich nur sagen: Bei dieser Austattung und bei diesem Preis kann man wirklich nicht mehr viel falsch machen. Da bekommt man ein wunderschönes und auch sehr leichtes Bike für einen sehr fairen Preis! 

Die Austattung ist auch sehr edel geworden... RF Carbon-Parts sind sehr teuer und sehr leicht. Die SRAM X.0 ist auch von nicht schlechten Eltern (Carbon, leicht, edel, teuer), kombiniert mit der X.9 hat man nur das Beste vom Besten... 

Von den Bremsen her... für ein Tourenbike/All-Mountain-Bike sind sie meiner Meinung nach voll ok. Wenn der Händler schon kostenlos eine größere Disc einbaut, dann sollte man eigentlich keine Bedenken mehr haben. 
Man braucht ja auch nicht immer überall Gustls  

Die LRS sind auch sehr edel...

Eigentlich geht das Teil für einen viel zu billigen Preis weg... sag mal, wer ist denn der Händler? Und wo liegt der Haken? Hast du ihn irgendwie andersweitig  bestochen?


----------



## Bond007 (4. August 2006)

Man, das war vielleicht ein gedankenreicher Abend und aufregende Nacht für
mich...habe aber folgenden Entschluß in meiner Bike-Entscheidung gefällt:
Werde am "Ursprungsbike" - dem *CUBE Stereo* - festhalten, da für mich
der *finanzielle Aspekt* einfach eine größere Rolle spielt, obwohl mir das
ETS-X auch wahnsinnig zusagt.    
Immerhin liegen da *über 1.000 Euronen dazwischen* - eine in meine Augen doch nicht unerhebliche Summe, mit dem Geld kann und werde ich, zumindest teilweise, das Stereo über die nächsten Monate bis ins neue Jahr
hinein, *individualisieren*, was sicherlich letztendlich auch eine feine Sache ist.    
Von daher danke ich Euch allen nochmals an dieser Stelle für die zahlreichen
Hilfestellungen & Tips und wünsche alles Gute!


----------

